# Betta Fish Name Index



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Hey all...I have been struggling to name my newest male, and it occurred to me that it might be really fun to have one place where everyone could share their bettas names. So what are yours?

Mine (with names, haha) are:
Gallifrey
Novi


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

Larry
Leviathan(Levi)
Typhon(Ty)
Sassy
River


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr. Kitty
Buttercup
Mystique
Goliath
Silhouette
Phoenix


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oliver
Jasper
Castiel

Ignus (SIP)


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Pippin
Cleopatra
Victoria
Blue Jay
Black Beauty
Sunset
Neptune
Mark Antoney
Alexirodi Pearl


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Oh, I didn't include past bettas. Going back from when I was a child:

Blueberry
Mars
Jupiter
Eddie
Twix
Royal
Pickwick


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Azul (SIP)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Norbert
Misty


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

TyeDye
Mushu


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Livingston
Spot
Dax


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Shachihoko
Larkspur
Hisui
Hinoto
Hibiki
Undine
Liza
Wisteria
Khan
Zanjitsu
Bob
Munenori
Beldei
Yue
Shana-tan
Symphon


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Lulu.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

My fish is named Rusty due to his red coloring.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Fireworks (my brothers)
Titan
Kush
Cherry
pebbles (s.i.p)
puff(s.i.p.)
Siam(s.i.p.)
azul(s.i.p)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sardine 
anchovy
Pike
Gar
Tuna

other betta names in the past: 
Sushi
Perch


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Scouts-Many-Marshes(Or Scout for short)
and
Kai(SIP)


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Rocket
Comet
Iris
Penny


----------



## willertac (Jan 7, 2014)

Yana
Bandit

SIP
Nova
Sire (a crown tail)
Blue

I still have one that's unnamed too... and I've had him for weeks already... So I call him Fish.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Chief _(current one and only)_

Previous:
Liberace
Elton
Sigmund
Gabriel
Simon


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost arrived at my house about five minutes ago.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Jon the Girl 
Ponyo


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Pippin said:


> Ghost arrived at my house about five minutes ago.


...were you scared? 

:lol: I'm sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mercury
Galaxy
Apollo
Smokey
Pegasus
Neptune
I hava a theme. ;-)


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Bartholomew
Alacrity
Guppy
Sidewinder
Phoenix


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Dijon
Arist'oto'
Zerxes

I have so many name ideas I want to get more bettas just so i can use the names on them


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Stella
Ronnie
Perry


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm saving "Celerity" for a white betta :3


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Quarter
Qinky
Quian
Quest
Question
Quirina
Qing
Queen
Queenie
MystiQue
sQuire
TorQue
Query
And I still have 5 juvy girls in a sorority and 2 male juvies without a name.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I currently have:
Mister B
Ozzie
Rookie
Sarek
and the Unnamed Female


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marius and one coming named Ice, ( She was already named)


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Currently only Arley, but I think Jinx would be a cool name.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Infra Red

Past bettas:
Taikomochi
Commander Shran
FinnAgain


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Current bettas (including Roommate's)
Mako
Thanatos "Natos"
Natal 
Nereus
Vincentius "Vince"
Agrius
Angelos
Serafino

Past bettas:
Rainbow


----------



## BalthySaurus (Sep 18, 2013)

Past Bettas: 

Napolean
Napolean II 
Boots
Balthazar
Niblet 

Current: 
Sirius 

Friends' betta names: 
Jayne
Book
Monctezuma
Haruko


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

*Mine*
Goblin
Blackbeard
Black Mamba: _daughter named for me_
Gallifrey _(love Dr. Who_

*My kids bettas*
Ryby
Roseman
Cousin It
Poseidon
Tiran
Dobby
Little Ninja

*Sorority Girls*
Piper LaBeau
Lavidia
Sunflower
Esmeralda
Purpleberry
Blueberry
Littlefin
Aqua Marine

*RIP*
Snowman
Scarlet
Suhn Soon
Crown Jewel


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*My Current bettas*
Ponyo
Igneel
Ellis
*My Other **Current fish who have names
*Akai-Cho (guppy)
Yuki (guppy)
Drab (guppy)
Shera (guppy)
Morgan (goldfish)
Silver (goldfish)
Garry (gourami)
Mr Weirdo (black tetra)
Mr Spotty (nerite snail)


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

I have two Plecos named...Spock & Nero
And a snail named Waldo _so my girls always get to play "Where's Waldo"_


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Deadflwr--you have a Gallifrey too?  My EE is Gallifrey. Obviously a Whovian too...hehe. What's your Gallifrey like? Mine's grumpy and voracious...I've begun referring to him as King Gallifrey. 

The Where's Waldo thing is adorable.


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

aquagreen said:


> Deadflwr--you have a Gallifrey too?  My EE is Gallifrey. Obviously a Whovian too...hehe. What's your Gallifrey like? Mine's grumpy and voracious...I've begun referring to him as King Gallifrey.
> 
> The Where's Waldo thing is adorable.


Yes, a big Whovian! I really liked the name. An EE how awesome.
I just got him yesterday but he is very active. While I was trying to get pictures he would come see me, then go blow some bubbles for his bubble nest, then flare at his neighbor, then back to blowing bubbles, then come see what I was doing. Just like the Dr. can't sit still, has to be doing something.
Thought I would share a pic. You can see his bubble nest.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

*Past bettas:*
Splendens
Spica
Quartzite
Impulse

*Current bettas:*
Opalo
Mr. Gold
Granite
Alpha-Betta
White Shadow


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently:
Rakki (male)

From when I was a kid...
Gemini (female)
Pisces (male)


----------



## Lizz (Mar 16, 2014)

Nero SIP
Steve Rogers aka Cap'n SIP
Berlioz (Burr-lee-ohs)
and Vincent VanGough

My brother has Walter. Timmy SIP and Herbert SIP


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Finally named my newest boy after 2 weeks, haha... 

Riff Raff

Also forgot a previous betta who I unfortunately did not have for long:

October


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Updated list as I have 3 new boys:
Dijon
Arist'oto'
Xerxes
*Alastor
Magnus
Aristocoles*


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Jetta
Roland
Rogue
Rand
Belle
Snow White
Elise


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I orginally had Rusty who passed away a few months ago. May he SIP.
I now have Patriot who is named due to his red and bluish coloring. Stay tuned, because tomorrow I am going to post a picture of his tank being decked out for the upcoming holidays. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. As always keep on swimming.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Big Abe™
Sparky™

Both are names are trademarked and if you use them my you will be hearing from my attorneys. 

However, you may use the names for a nominal licensing fee.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Skyline
Shmendrick the Magician
Sheesh
Acrylic

S.I.P.
Whisper
Dakota


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

In addition to Rakki, whom I mentioned in a previous post, I also have Yurei.


----------



## willertac (Jan 7, 2014)

I named my previously mentioned unnamed boy Spontaneity, or Sponty for short, however, he has passed on...

But yesterday, I got a doubletail male and I'm stuck between Sergeant and Senior...

I've always wanted a deep purple Betta to name Gamma.


----------



## willertac (Jan 7, 2014)

Deadflwr said:


> Yes, a big Whovian! I really liked the name. An EE how awesome.
> I just got him yesterday but he is very active. While I was trying to get pictures he would come see me, then go blow some bubbles for his bubble nest, then flare at his neighbor, then back to blowing bubbles, then come see what I was doing. Just like the Dr. can't sit still, has to be doing something.
> Thought I would share a pic. You can see his bubble nest.


...I've got a Doctor Who named fishy too... he's my boy Yana...


----------

